

Show HN: Who Went Where, part time hacker's side project - awaz
http://apps.facebook.com/whowentwhere

======
awaz
I was inspired by the LinkedIn app that allowed you to choose the co-worker
you wanted to work with, eventually ranking the individual professionals in
LinkedIn.

This app allows you to see what Universities your Facebook friends attended
along with the US News ranking for the University.

I wanted to know what the HN community thought about this and may be some
ideas to extended it further.

------
jpallen
I would appreciate a splashscreen or other method of letting me know what the
app does before I let it have access to my Facebook account. I want to see
what I'll get out of it first.

~~~
awaz
The app shows you the list of your friends sorted by the rank of the
University they attended.

Here is a link to a snapshot with pictures and names blurred to hide identity
of my friends :)

<http://twitpic.com/3xc5jp>

